# Spurs won't grant Manu Ginobili permission to play in FIBA World Cup



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The San Antonio Spurs will not allow shooting guard Manu Ginobili to play for Argentina in the 2014 FIBA World Cup. The Spurs sent Ginobili a letter informing him of their decision on Monday:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493876439805353984
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/7/28/5946333/manu-ginobili-argentina-fiba-world-cup


----------

